# Isn't this a Malinois? Not a GSD



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Alexandria, VA | Wesson


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Malinois or Jindo mix? o-o


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know but that "grin" sure looks like my stepdaughters pitbull smile...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> I don't know but that "grin" sure looks like my stepdaughters pitbull smile...


Agreed. It doesn't look like a mal head to me (to broad and wrinkly). The body shape also doesn't look right for a mal (too stocky). There could be some mal in him, though.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

He looks like a mal or GSD/pit bull mix to me.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Definitely some sort of mix, but I don't see german shepherd, especially not enough to label it a german shepherd mix. Gosh those people are like the ones at our shelter. They label every dog with its ears up as a german shepherd.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

In the first pic, the dog looks stocky like a pit, but then in the second one, the legs are longer.... I'd probably say maybe pit bull, american bulldog, even boxer mix? I don't see any GSD in the dog, except maybe the shape of the eyes....


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Eww! NOT a Malinois! Just some mix. You can never trust those Petfinder breed guesses.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Definitely not a malinois. I'd say pit something...


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

the head reminds me of an akita, wrinkles and all.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Patchon, I was definitely thinking akita, too!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My first thought was Akita mix as well.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

He reminds me of a Boxer mix.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see pit or boxer in that dog. Boxers don't have wrinkles, pretty sure pits don't either and the head is all wrong for any bully breed.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I also was thinking Akita mix.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm stumped.

Interesting looking fella....he's really cheesing in the pic. lol


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

He's suuper cute but ooks like a pitt bul mixed with shepherd


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I saw Akita, too.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Courtney said:


> I'm stumped.
> 
> Interesting looking fella....he's really cheesing in the pic. lol


He really is very interesting looking! Stocky body like a pit, but that wrinkly face. Tough one!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

It looks like my neighbors Akita X Rottweiler.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

pitbull boxer mut. people just don't understand what it's like to own a true german!
It bugs me that anyone that has a dog that could of had a small spec of shepherd in it way down the line and is mixed with god knows what since calls there dog a GSD! Call a mut a mut and a pure breed papered dog a pure breed we will never get the breeds back to a pure bloodlines if we allow this kind of action to keep going


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

looks Shepherdish/Akita-ish.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

give a mix a break. geeze. :crazy:



chester said:


> pitbull boxer mut. people just don't understand what it's like to own a true german!
> It bugs me that anyone that has a dog that could of had a small spec of shepherd in it way down the line and is mixed with god knows what since calls there dog a GSD! Call a mut a mut and a pure breed papered dog a pure breed we will never get the breeds back to a pure bloodlines if we allow this kind of action to keep going


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

i know just had a couple of owners the last couple of days coming up to me with dogs like that and swearing that they were sheps and getting standoffish and argumentitive they just don't have respect for the breed I think


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what it is. I have seen some dogs at the shelter mis-labeled from time to time, oh well, I hope he finds a home.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> looks Shepherdish/Akita-ish.


Agree!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

chester said:


> pitbull boxer mut. people just don't understand what it's like to own a true german!
> It bugs me that anyone that has a dog that could of had a small spec of shepherd in it way down the line and is mixed with god knows what since calls there dog a GSD! Call a *mut a mut* and a *pure breed papered dog* a pure breed we will never get the breeds back to a pure bloodlines if we allow this kind of action to keep going


Hey chester, just so you know for next time, MUTT has two T's. And just for me- what is a "pure breed papered dog"? 

By "papered" do you perhaps mean a dog that has been "REGISTERED" with an official registering organization like the AKC, or UKC, or maybe even the SV?

Just wanted to know!


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry for the small error in spelling I didn't realize I was writing a term paper on a forum! I just figured that the world has termed "papered" as a certified documentation from the AKC or the SV or any of the organizations that keep track on the lineage and the breedings of a certain breed of dogs. Wasn't intending to offend anyone on this board for making a statment that a multiple breed animal that is not owned by anyone on this forum is a MUTT! I have owned many mutts in my life, they were some for the best dogs that I have had. But I never tryed to pass them off for what they are not. just to say that I owned a "fill in the blank breed". that is what I was trying to say in a short hand.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

chester said:


> Sorry for the small error in spelling I didn't realize I was writing a term paper on a forum! I just figured that *the world* has termed "papered" as a certified documentation from the AKC or the SV or any of the organizations that keep track on the lineage and the breedings of a certain breed of dogs. Wasn't intending to offend anyone on this board for making a statment that a multiple breed animal that is not owned by anyone on this forum is a *MUTT!* I have owned many mutts in my life, they were some for the best dogs that I have had. But I never tryed to pass them off for what they are not. just to say that I owned a "fill in the blank breed". that is what I was trying to *say in a short hand*.


 
A!h that is ok - no need to apologize. As a matter of fact, I also didn't realize you were "*writing a term* *paper*" either.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I really see neither shepherd nor mal in that dog. Looks like some kind of Basenji mix to me. Would explain the wrinkles 




























Obviously MIXED is the key word here, but if I had to pick between a basenji or a shepherd for that dog to be mixed with, I know shepherd probably wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## webdome (Oct 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> looks Shepherdish/Akita-ish.


+1, also see akita.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Akita/pit bull is my best guess. Center pic looks Akita.


----------

